# Any problems shipping a fountain pen inked up?



## Carl Fisher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a customer who bought a FP and wants me to put the cartridge in and get it all started and ready to write before sending it to her.  

Any problems shipping a FP inked up and ready to write?  I'd typically prefer to send it clean and let them do the start up, but in this instance she is fairly new to fountain pens.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 7, 2012)

Potential problems if shipped by air. Why not offer to "talk her through" the process of inking the pen for the first time. This has better prospects of having a satisfied customer.  She will have to ink it the next time anyhow. Why not get the process started off properly, right from the start?


----------



## watch_art (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah - tune it up and get it writing, then clean it out and ship it.  I make sure every pen writes well before shipping them off and that the customer gets a nice clean pen.  If she's new, then email some links to helpful youtube videos or make a couple sketches and some instructions for her.  It's not difficult.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 8, 2012)

I test them and clean them anyway, but this is the first person to explicitly ask me to send it ready to write.

I'll try to talk her out of it and send some instructions since she'll need to know how to change inks and clean it anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I test them and clean them anyway, but this is the first person to explicitly ask me to send it ready to write.
> 
> I'll try to talk her out of it and send some instructions since she'll need to know how to change inks and clean it anyway.
> 
> Thanks!



Perhaps install an empty ink cartridge so she can see where it's supposed to go, but without the risk of leaks in transit?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 8, 2012)

If she has to have it inked, then put it in a small airtight container for shipping.  You can go as fancy or simple as you want.  Make sure she understands up front that you don't recommend this and that she is assuming all liability.

Ed


----------



## ren-lathe (Nov 8, 2012)

I never ship a FP with the cartridge installed. IMHO it is just asking for trouble if you get a leak it will make a hell of a mess. Download from CSUSA's site "fountain pen 101" It is pretty simple & straight forward. I called customer service & they said no problem sending it.


----------



## frank123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Might oughta ask the post office first.


----------

